# 

## darcjusz

Witam serdecznie planuje budowę domku rekreacji indywidualnej na płycie fundamentowej.  Działka teraz ( po roztopach ) jest podmokła  kałuże wody a więc  mam kilka pytań.


Chciałbym zbudować płytę fundamentową na podniesionym gruncie czyli podsypce żwirowej zagęszczonej lub tłuczeń betonowy ?

1. Czy muszę wybrać grunt rodzimy  np. - 30 cm i usypać na + 30? i wtedy mogę zacząć prace przygotowawcze do wylania płyty Fundamentowej( chciałbym aby domek był trochę nad poziomem działki. Płyta ma mieć 20 cm grubości  Siatka zbrojeniowa Fi 8 10x10 cm.

2. jakiej Granulacji potrzebuję żwiru? ( słyszałem, że najlepiej zamawiać 28 ton) ile taka wywrotka może kosztować?

3. Styropian eps 200 z frezem 10 cm grubości będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem? ( jaki najlepiej kupić? )

4. Planuję budowę w systemie dryfix  porotherm czy to dobre rozwiązaniem ( nie chcę za bardzo bawić się w zaprawy ponieważ na budowę wpadałbym na kilka godzin po pracy i jak nie patrzeć jest to szybsze i prostsze murowanie) 

Przepraszam za banalne pytania ale z zawodu jestem spawaczem/mechanikiem i nurtują mnie te właśnie pytania

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## semcio

Chyba nieco źle do tego podchodzisz - jaki dom budujesz? Z czego? Masz projekt?
AD1.Zakładasz grubość płyty 20cm - dlaczego? ktoś zrobił Ci projekt? konstruktor? I nie chciał wiedzieć, co tam w ziemi siedzi? Podstawa przy płycie, to 
badanie geotechniczne - onop powie Ci, czy coś trzeba wymienić i ile - ale o tym zdecyduje też kontruktor płyty jak zobaczy dane.
AD2.Tony nie są jednostką granulacji. Ziarnistość podaje się w przedziale, np 8-16, co do tonażu, to z reguły najtaniej brać w większych ilościach, ale nie wszędzie taka wanna wjedzie.
AD3.Ten styro to pod płytę? Dom będzie całoroczny? Jak dom niezbyt ciężki na dobrej, osuszanej podbudowie, to EPS200 da radę. A ile to zależy od tego, jaki standard energetyczny ma dom osiągnąć - polecam zrobić OZC. Można nawet samemu, jeśli dom niezbyt skomplikowany. Jeśli nie, to na podstawie projektu fachowiec zrobi to za opłatą - i są to dobrze ulokowane pieniądze.
AD4.O dryfixie nie wiem za dużo, ale ludzie tutaj to robili i domy stoją. Dlaczego wybrałeś ceramikę?

Pytania może i banalne, ale kto pyta nie błądzi. Natomiast ze stanu wiedzy polecam poczytanie tego forum - jest wątek o płycie fundamentowej, są dzienniki budowy z których się sporo dowiesz, jak budowanie wygląda.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Pewnie chodzi o wolnostojący parterowy budynek rekreacji indywidualnej przeznaczony do czasowego pobytu osób - więc na zgłoszenie. Nie wymaga to projektu ale w przypadku muru wskazane byłoby pokusić się o taki tym bardziej, że autor postu zakłada realizację własnymi rękami a z tym zawodem nie miał jak rozumiem do czynienia.  Ja ze swojej strony zaproponuję jedynie rozważenie możliwości postawienia systemem szkieletowym a nie muru. Chyba, że chodzi o budynek zamieszkały na stałe i ogrzewany zimą.

----------


## darcjusz

*Semcio:*

Ten dom jest na zgłoszenie 

1.założyłem  20 cm ponieważ zazwyczaj tyle mają płyty w normalnym domu a on nie będzie specjalnie obciążony ścianami  w sumie po obwodzie dookoła ścian mogę dać grubszą warstwę z Belką zbrojoną np. 30 cm.


2. Styropian pod płytę , Tak całoroczny 


3. ceramikę wybrałem dlatego ponieważ w dryfixie sprawnie będzie to szło i słyszałem że ceramika jest lepsza od Sylikatów , suporexów  ponieważ nie pije aż tak wody, a różnica w cenie niewielka przy tak małym domku.


* wiesiek6308:*


Dokładnie o taki budynek chodzi, z projektem to sprawa wygląda tak. Domek ten chciałbym wybudować  bez żadnych kredytów z oszczędności które posiadam aby wyskoczyć z  mieszkania z bloku od rodziców i zamieszkać tam z żoną( ciasne ale własne). Wiem , że to może nie rozsądne ale  nie chcę wchodzić w dodatkowe koszta - Projekt. Po za tym pewnie takiego " gotowca" nie ma  a więc wychodzi indywidualne zamówienie - nie będzie to tanie.

Nad szkieletowym rozmyślałem, ale w moim przypadku wychodzi to drożej. Ponieważ murując mam już gotowe ściany które " kiedyś tam" ocieplę w przypadku szkieletu ściany trzeba robić od A do Z i to jest za duży koszt (Kartongips. Drewno konstrukcyjne wełna membrana płyta + ocieplenie ) wole jednak pomurować a później z czasem ocieplić nawet tam już mieszkając. Wiem, że stawiam sobie wysoka poprzeczkę ale  dam radę. Najważniejsze to właśnie płyta Fundamentowa aby nie była " zbyt przesadna" ale aby nie była" zbyt słaba"


Domek całoroczny ogrzewany zimą.

zapomniałem dodać: Przejrzałem dosłownie kilka Dzienników ale najbardziej spodobał mi się dziennik
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ie-w%C5%82asne

tego domku ponieważ także na płycie - także dryfix. Estetyka pracy

----------


## aiki

Dasz ceramikę 24 cm i na to styropian 15 cm i to zabiera Ci i tak już małą przestrzeń wewnętrzną.
Te 35 m kwadratowych liczy sie po zewnętrznych wymiarach więc szkielet daje Ci kilka cm więcej w każdym pomieszczeniu.
Ja bym sie zastanowił. Tym bardziej iż przy szkielecie 20 cm płyta to chyba przesada.

----------


## darcjusz

> Dasz ceramikę 24 cm i na to styropian 15 cm i to zabiera Ci i tak już małą przestrzeń wewnętrzną.
> Te 35 m kwadratowych liczy sie po zewnętrznych wymiarach więc szkielet daje Ci kilka cm więcej w każdym pomieszczeniu.
> Ja bym sie zastanowił. Tym bardziej iż przy szkielecie 20 cm płyta to chyba przesada.


Na razie ceramika będzie moim wymiarem zewnętrznym, w przyszłości planuje zrobić i górę ponieważ mam 7 metrów w kalenicy strop drewniany. a więc się upieram nadal przy ceramice.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Darcjusz OK tutaj nie masz przeciwników ale pamiętaj i licz się z tym, że PINB -y działają i to ostro. Pamiętaj jak w nazwie jest określone parterowy( a Ty chcesz poddasze mieszkalne), przeznaczony do czasowego pobytu osób ( nie stałe zamieszkanie). Broń Panie B. jak Ci kiedyś znajdzie się jakiś ktoś ,,życzliwy<< jakiś sąsiad lub zazdrośnik. Uwierz mi ja z PINB miałem ,,przyjemność,, korespondencji i nie tylko korespondencji. Weź to pod uwagę i pamiętaj mając projekt też na zgłoszenie można postawić większy chyba, że jest to teren ogródków działkowych lub działka rekreacyjna. Powodzenia. Płyta fundamentowa nie wyniesie Cię mniej niż tradycyjny fundament.

----------


## darcjusz

> Darcjusz OK tutaj nie masz przeciwników ale pamiętaj i licz się z tym, że PINB -y działają i to ostro. Pamiętaj jak w nazwie jest określone parterowy( a Ty chcesz poddasze mieszkalne), przeznaczony do czasowego pobytu osób ( nie stałe zamieszkanie). Broń Panie B. jak Ci kiedyś znajdzie się jakiś ktoś ,,życzliwy<< jakiś sąsiad lub zazdrośnik. Uwierz mi ja z PINB miałem ,,przyjemność,, korespondencji i nie tylko korespondencji. Weź to pod uwagę i pamiętaj mając projekt też na zgłoszenie można postawić większy chyba, że jest to teren ogródków działkowych lub działka rekreacyjna. Powodzenia. Płyta fundamentowa nie wyniesie Cię mniej niż tradycyjny fundament.



Wszystko rozumiem, ale Polskie prawo jest tak skonstruowane, że jeśli wiesz jak się nim posługiwać to można je interpretować jak tylko się chce. Kto mi udowodni, że Tj. poddasze mieszkalne? że są tam meble i wszystko co wskazuje na mieszkalne? nie to nie jest żaden dowód( po prostu lubię taki wystrój strychu.  ( w sumie w moim projekcie wyraźnie było widać okna na bocznych ścianach na górze) " Proszę pana tu okna ale to budynek parterowy"
" tak oczywiście, że parterowy przecież tak jest napisane w zgłoszeniu , prawda, że z oknami wygląda o wiele lepiej, czy jest gdzieś przepis która zakazuje budowy okien na gorze?"

" Nie"
*Czasowy Pobyt*   te określenie jest tak sprecyzowane w prawie aby nim posługiwać się na wiele sposobów.


Nie ma określenia co znaczy w prawie czasowy pobyt dla mnie czasowy pobyt to przebywanie w domu wtedy kiedy w nim jestem jeśli mnie nie ma to nie przebywam. - kto to wymyślił takie określenie.

podobne określenie pada z tego co pamiętam przy barakach budowlanych ..." nie mogą stać więcej jak pół roku w jednym miejscu" kto jest w stanie określić, że wczoraj a dzisiaj barak jest przesunięty o 1 cm  :smile: 


po za tym z czasem planuje ten domek rekreacji indywidualnej zaadaptować jako normalny budynek mieszkalny i go rozbudować ale to w dalszej przyszłości.

niektórzy pomyślą, że pisze brednie ale taka jest prawda.

----------


## [email protected]

> Chyba nieco źle do tego podchodzisz - jaki dom budujesz? Z czego? Masz projekt?
> AD1.Zakładasz grubość płyty 20cm - dlaczego? ktoś zrobił Ci projekt? konstruktor? I nie chciał wiedzieć, co tam w ziemi siedzi? Podstawa przy płycie, to 
> badanie geotechniczne - onop powie Ci, czy coś trzeba wymienić i ile - ale o tym zdecyduje też kontruktor płyty jak zobaczy dane.
> AD2.Tony nie są jednostką granulacji. Ziarnistość podaje się w przedziale, np 8-16, co do tonażu, to z reguły najtaniej brać w większych ilościach, ale nie wszędzie taka wanna wjedzie.
> AD3.Ten styro to pod płytę? Dom będzie całoroczny? Jak dom niezbyt ciężki na dobrej, osuszanej podbudowie, to EPS200 da radę. A ile to zależy od tego, jaki standard energetyczny ma dom osiągnąć - polecam zrobić OZC. Można nawet samemu, jeśli dom niezbyt skomplikowany. Jeśli nie, to na podstawie projektu fachowiec zrobi to za opłatą - i są to dobrze ulokowane pieniądze.
> AD4.O dryfixie nie wiem za dużo, ale ludzie tutaj to robili i domy stoją. Dlaczego wybrałeś ceramikę?
> 
> Pytania może i banalne, ale kto pyta nie błądzi. Natomiast ze stanu wiedzy polecam poczytanie tego forum - jest wątek o płycie fundamentowej, są dzienniki budowy z których się sporo dowiesz, jak budowanie wygląda.


A co to znaczy że jak dom niezbyt cięzki? tzn kiedy wg Ciebie jest cięzki a kiedy nie - gdzie jest ta granica?
Badanie geotechniczne przy budynku rekraacyjnym na zgłoszenie nie jest konieczne, zwłaszcza przy płycie fundamentowej która jest przecież polecanym rozwiazaniem na grunty małostabilne, nasypowe i podmokłe.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Cóż interpretujesz na swój sposób, ale pamiętaj PINB też interpretuje na swój sposób a uprawnień ma dużo. Twoja decyzja . Powodzenia i życzę owocnej realizacji projektu.
A co do tego kto wymyślił takie określenia to sprawa prosta : NASI POSŁOWIE zawarli je w ustawie Prawo Budowlane.

----------


## darcjusz

> A co to znaczy że jak dom niezbyt cięzki? tzn kiedy wg Ciebie jest cięzki a kiedy nie - gdzie jest ta granica?
> Badanie geotechniczne przy budynku rekraacyjnym na zgłoszenie nie jest konieczne, zwłaszcza przy płycie fundamentowej która jest przecież polecanym rozwiazaniem na grunty małostabilne, nasypowe i podmokłe.


Dlatego właśnie wybrałem płytę tylko proszę mi podpowiedzieć jak zrobić aby zrobić to dobrze :smile: 


1.zebrać humus
2. Wybrać grunt na 30 cm do poziomu zero  czy bez wybierania 
3.Wsypać żwir czy kruszywo betonowe + 1 m po obrysie budynku i solidnie zagęścić 

Wtedy przystąpić do prac związanych z przygotowaniem płyty

----------


## darcjusz

> Cóż interpretujesz na swój sposób, ale pamiętaj PINB też interpretuje na swój sposób a uprawnień ma dużo. Twoja decyzja . Powodzenia i życzę owocnej realizacji projektu.
> A co do tego kto wymyślił takie określenia to sprawa prosta : NASI POSŁOWIE zawarli je w ustawie Prawo Budowlane.


aj nie rozmawiajmy już na temat naszego Polskiego prawa :smile:  :mad:

----------


## [email protected]

> Dlatego właśnie wybrałem płytę tylko proszę mi podpowiedzieć jak zrobić aby zrobić to dobrze
> 
> 
> 1.zebrać humus
> 2. Wybrać grunt na 30 cm do poziomu zero  czy bez wybierania 
> 3.Wsypać żwir czy kruszywo betonowe + 1 m po obrysie budynku i solidnie zagęścić 
> 
> Wtedy przystąpić do prac związanych z przygotowaniem płyty


Spójrz na to bo ja już takie domki stawiałem

















Zrobiłem juz kilkanaście płyt fundamentowych w tym również swoją a wygladało to zawsze tak samo:

1. Zebrać humus
2. Wybieramy ziemię aż do *gruntu rodzimego!!!* czyli powinien być piasek, czasem glina ale na pewno nie ziemia, niestety czasem było to nawet 1m albo skrajnie jak w moim własnym przypadku 2,3m zwykle jednak wystarcza 30cm, czasami 50cm i bedziesz wiedzial jak zrobisz odkrywke u siebie na dzialce
3. Wykonany wykop zasypujemy *piaskiem!!!* i go zageszczamy, piach musi byc w miare dobry, żeby nie był gliniasty bo ciezko bedzie go zagescic, nie wyobrażam sobie rownież układania kanalizy i robienia podejść wodnych i elektrycznych przy tłuczniu lub zwirze z uwagi na osuwiska
4. Dopiero wtedy można przystapić do wykonania reszty prac

----------


## darcjusz

a wielkie dzięki kolego  *[email protected]*

1.powiedz mi dlaczego nie ma u Ciebie przynajmniej na zdjęciach zbrojenia w postaci kratownicy dół góra  a widzę, że są tylko belki tam gdzie będą ściany.

2.jaka grubość płyty?

3.a więc dzwoniąc do żwirowni muszę poprosić o piasek? a jakieś dokładniejsze określenie ? oby przyjechał ten co potrzebuje. :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

1. Kratownice są robione pojedyncze tylko góra z dodatkowymi wzmocnieniami na belkach i do tego zawsze zbrojenie rozproszone, jak znajde inne zdjecia to Ci wrzuce bo te wrzucilem na szybko

2. Płyty robimy zawsze na 20cm w dwóch warstwach po 10 na przekładke oraz 20cm betonu

3. Zwykły najzwyklejszy piasek, powiedz ze do murowania musisz miec to Ci dadzą niegliniasty

U Ciebie zrobiłbym tylko belki i zbrojenie rozproszone bo konstrukcja jest niewielka.

----------


## darcjusz

* [email protected]*


czekam z niecierpliwością na zdjęcia   :smile:  podrzuć jak najwięcej  :smile:

----------


## semcio

To ja jeszcze dodam coś od siebie.
1. Prawo budowlane - widomo, że do d. ,ale interpretacja należy do PiNBu i tym bym się martwił. Ich nie interesuje, co Ty sobie myślisz. Inna sprawa, że mnóstwo ludzi mieszka w takich domkach i jest ok. A PiNB zawsze uprzedza o wizycie, więc jakby co...

2. Płyta. 
- Nie chcesz projektu, bo za drogi? Pomyśl tak - ty chcesz zrobić płytę 30cm, bo tak sobie wymyśliłeś. A Ja domy z silikató widziałem z płytami 15cm i stoją. Zapłąć projektantowi 1500zł (tylko dobremu! znajdziesz na forum) a zaoszczędzisz dużo więcej niż wydasz! Zaoszczędzisz na betonie, na zbrojeniu i na problemach w przyszłości. Budowanie tak, jak inni jest z reguły najdroższe.
- Podbudowa jest zależna d gruntów. Koniecznie zdejmij wartswę humusu i wszelkie grunty nasypowe. Ptem w dół nasyp piach i zagęszczaj porządnie (zagęszczarką!) co 15-20cm. Badań geotechnicznych nie musisz nikomu zlecać. Wykop dół 1m x 1m x 1m i zobacz co masz. Jak nic niepokojącego do tej głębokości, to będzie ok (szukaj iłów, mokrej gliny, torfów i WODY). Pewności Ci to nie da (bo 1m obok może być inaczej, ale podobnie badania geo).
- ocieplenie pod płytą to naprawdę różnie może być. 20cm przy słabo ocieplonych ścianach może być stratą pieniędzy.
- zbrojenie rozproszone zaproponowane przez kolegę to w Twoim przypadku świetny pomysł. Ew można dozbroić miejsca obciążone ścianami, czy kominem.
- piasek pod płytę wystarczy pospółkowy - do murowania jest dużo droższy.
3. Ściany. Ja jeszcze raz spróbuję polecić Ci coś innego niż ceramikę. Spróbuj YTONG 24cm na klej. Tak trzeba rozrabiać, ale zero paprania i poziomowania. Spoina jest cieniutka i poziom determinuje pierwsza warstwa (jak w dryfixie). Zalety: Lekkie bloczki, łatwo ciąć (zwykłą piłą), nie kruszy się, mocowanie kołków bajka (w ceramice masakra), CIEPŁY (piszesz, że od razu byś nie ocieplał - tutaj jest szansa, że bez ocieplania nie będzie tragedii. Choć ocieplić musisz w końcu), wiele prefabrykowanych elementó - wieńce, nadproża etc (wkładzasz zbrojenie i zalewasz, żadnych szalunków, nic i wcale nie takie drogie to jest.). Zatem polecam beton komórkowy.

To oczywiście tylko mój pogląd, ale myślę, że warty rozważenia. Decyzja oczywiście należy do Ciebie. Powodzenia!

----------


## darcjusz

* semcio
* No to teraz całkowicie mam dylemat  :smile:  zrobię jak mówisz z tym wykopem 1m X 1m X 1m. i zobaczymy jak sprawa wygląda

Powiedz mi ( nie znam się zupełnie na tych sprawach ) cena 1500 zł mówimy o projekcie tylko płyty w moim przypadku czy całego budynku ?  :Confused:

----------


## semcio

1500 to raczej płyta - co prawda przy dużych budynkach, ale pracy tyle samo, więc nie wiem, czy za mniejszą projektant weźmie mniej. Na pewno będzie potrzebował jakiejś koncepcji budynku - dokładne materiały, rozkład ścian etc, bo obciążenia trzeba jakoś policzyć. Ale to już Ci konstruktor powie - poszukaj dobrego i zapytaj - to nic nie kosztuje. projekt domu to też od ok 1500zł... za gotowy, ale do zgłoszenia nie warto (a może? łatwiej budować na pewno, adaptacji i tak nie musisz robić).

----------


## [email protected]

Projekt to inna sprawa, nasze płyty zawsze wykonujemy zgodnie z projektem, choć cena u mnie jest trochę niższa i oscyluje około 1000zł. I długo szukałem architekta który sie tego podejmie, no ale teraz po 3 latach to już jest specem.
Jeśli chodzi o piach - ważne aby nie był gliniasty bo sie nie zagęści.
Jak słusznie zauważył kolega semcio - miejsca pod kominy dozbrojone podwójną kratownicą, ja jkeszcze zwykle od siebie na narozniki daję pod skosem 4-5 pretów fi 8.
Poza tym jeśli chodzi o płyty - pamietaj o KB. Też musi sie choc trochę znać.

----------


## darcjusz

> Projekt to inna sprawa, nasze płyty zawsze wykonujemy zgodnie z projektem, choć cena u mnie jest trochę niższa i oscyluje około 1000zł. I długo szukałem architekta który sie tego podejmie, no ale teraz po 3 latach to już jest specem.
> Jeśli chodzi o piach - ważne aby nie był gliniasty bo sie nie zagęści.
> Jak słusznie zauważył kolega semcio - miejsca pod kominy dozbrojone podwójną kratownicą, ja jkeszcze zwykle od siebie na narozniki daję pod skosem 4-5 pretów fi 8.
> Poza tym jeśli chodzi o płyty - pamietaj o KB. Też musi sie choc trochę znać.


1000 zł za projekt samej płyty? 

dzięki za podpowiedź z tym dozbrojeniem na narożnikach i pod kominem na pewno to zastosuję planuje wystartować ze wszystkim  jak tylko będzie dobry dojazd na działkę - teraz mokradła  droga polna.

Powiedzcie mi jeszcze czy brać geodetę, czy samemu wyznaczyć budynek  i poziom  :smile: 

macie pomysł żeby zrobić to domowym sposobem? :smile: 

Santosz Proszę podrzuć obiecane zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## semcio

Da się wyznaczyć budynek, jeśli masz na działce jakiś reper i niwelator. Jeśli nie masz, to lepiej weź geodetę. Albo korzystając z zasad trygonometrii sobie ustaw wszystkie osie I tyle. A budynek wyznacz na zasadzie 'O! Jakoś tak tutaj będzie dobrze!'  :wink:  To tylko zgłoszenie, więc nie musi być co do 1cm IMHO. Przemyśl tylko dobrze poziom. I się nie pomyl, bo budynek koślawy wyjdzie  :smile:  Warto pamiętać, że przekątne prostokąta są identyczne oraz o trójkącie rzymskim do wyznaczania katów prostych.

Co do 1000zł za project płyty, to sa to dobrze wydane pieniądze i dzięki temu zaoszczędzisz znacznie więcej.

Powodzenia.

----------


## gambit565

> Wszystko rozumiem, ale Polskie prawo jest tak skonstruowane, że jeśli wiesz jak się nim posługiwać to można je interpretować jak tylko się chce. Kto mi udowodni, że Tj. poddasze mieszkalne? że są tam meble i wszystko co wskazuje na mieszkalne? nie to nie jest żaden dowód( po prostu lubię taki wystrój strychu.  ( w sumie w moim projekcie wyraźnie było widać okna na bocznych ścianach na górze) " Proszę pana tu okna ale to budynek parterowy"
> " tak oczywiście, że parterowy przecież tak jest napisane w zgłoszeniu , prawda, że z oknami wygląda o wiele lepiej, czy jest gdzieś przepis która zakazuje budowy okien na gorze?"
> 
> " Nie"
> *Czasowy Pobyt*   te określenie jest tak sprecyzowane w prawie aby nim posługiwać się na wiele sposobów.
> 
> 
> Nie ma określenia co znaczy w prawie czasowy pobyt dla mnie czasowy pobyt to przebywanie w domu wtedy kiedy w nim jestem jeśli mnie nie ma to nie przebywam. - kto to wymyślił takie określenie.
> 
> ...


Podejzewam ze prawnikiem jestes takim samym jak budowlancem. Obys swojego domku nie musial rozbierac szybciej niz go zbudowales bo w swoich interpretacjach jestes w glebokim bledzie

----------


## darcjusz

> Da się wyznaczyć budynek, jeśli masz na działce jakiś reper i niwelator. Jeśli nie masz, to lepiej weź geodetę. Albo korzystając z zasad trygonometrii sobie ustaw wszystkie osie I tyle. A budynek wyznacz na zasadzie 'O! Jakoś tak tutaj będzie dobrze!'  To tylko zgłoszenie, więc nie musi być co do 1cm IMHO. Przemyśl tylko dobrze poziom. I się nie pomyl, bo budynek koślawy wyjdzie  Warto pamiętać, że przekątne prostokąta są identyczne oraz o trójkącie rzymskim do wyznaczania katów prostych.
> 
> Co do 1000zł za project płyty, to sa to dobrze wydane pieniądze i dzięki temu zaoszczędzisz znacznie więcej.
> 
> Powodzenia.


Wielkie dzięki za pomoc  :smile:   wytyczenie do ogarnięcia  :smile:  ale odnosnie poziomów to wpadłem na pomysł ( nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł ), że użyję poziomicy laserowej która ustawie na stałej wysokości a  mierzył będę od  eleganckiej deski na którą przyczepie skalę w cm  tak bede sprawdzał czy zagęszczona ziemia ma  jednakowy poziom  :smile:  wiem do tego służy niwelator ale nie mam  :smile:

----------


## darcjusz

> Podejzewam ze prawnikiem jestes takim samym jak budowlancem. Obys swojego domku nie musial rozbierac szybciej niz go zbudowales bo w swoich interpretacjach jestes w glebokim bledzie



masz racje  :smile:  ale jak to mówią pierwszy dom budujesz dla wroga drugi dla przyjeciela a trzeci sobie haha  :smile: 

mogę i Ci dom pobudować i rady udzielić  :smile:  lepiej zepsuć u kogoś niż u siebie  :smile:  haha

----------


## aiki

Albo dobry laser albo sprawdzaj w nocy.
Poziom odniesienia zaznacz sobie na czymś trwałym (słup lub coś co nie zmieni położenia)
Tak aby w każdej chwili mozna było wrócić do pierwotnych pomiarów.
Normalnie nanosi sie poziom zero.

----------


## darcjusz

> Albo dobry laser albo sprawdzaj w nocy.
> Poziom odniesienia zaznacz sobie na czymś trwałym (słup lub coś co nie zmieni położenia)
> Tak aby w każdej chwili mozna było wrócić do pierwotnych pomiarów.
> Normalnie nanosi sie poziom zero.


dokładnie tak to planuje zrobić  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

albo z pierwszej lepszej wypozyczalni wypozycz niwelator, warto. Jeśli chodzi o projekt to 1000zl za projekt dot. zmiany posadowienia budynku na płycie fundamentowej. Mnie był potrzebny do dokumentacji, nie korzystałem z niego. Zdjecia mam u znajomego na pendrivie, bede mu chyba robil plyte, jak odzyskam to podrzuce cos jeszcze.

----------


## darcjusz

> 1. Kratownice są robione pojedyncze tylko góra z dodatkowymi wzmocnieniami na belkach i do tego zawsze zbrojenie rozproszone, jak znajde inne zdjecia to Ci wrzuce bo te wrzucilem na szybko
> 
> 2. Płyty robimy zawsze na 20cm w dwóch warstwach po 10 na przekładke oraz 20cm betonu
> 
> 3. Zwykły najzwyklejszy piasek, powiedz ze do murowania musisz miec to Ci dadzą niegliniasty
> 
> U Ciebie zrobiłbym tylko belki i zbrojenie rozproszone bo konstrukcja jest niewielka.


Witam witam mogę prosić o obiecane zdjęcia? :smile:

----------


## darcjusz

Panowie pytanie jesli chodzi o styropian pod płytę zadecydowałem, że będzie Basf 3000 CS 10 cm grubości  ale jest druga opcja na Polski styrodur  Synthos jest trochę tańszy w moim przypadku to ok 200 zł taniej wychodzi ale chyba zdecyduje sie na basf doradzcie

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak jedno o drugie to XPS z taką samą lambdą, to weź tańszy.

----------


## darcjusz

Dzięki za każdą odpowiedź. moje kolejne pytania 

1.Proszę podpowiedzcie mi jakiej grubości ma być folia budowlana którą dam na styropian.( Styropian kładę na pospółkę  następnie na niego Folia budowlana- czy inna kolejność?)

2. czy do łączenia płyt styropianowych potrzebuje jakiejś pianki- jeśli tak to jakiej

3. czy dawać płytę fundamentową powyżej poziomu zero mierząc  poziom działki- myślę, że tak ponieważ nie będzie zalewana śnieg itp.

4. Wymiary domku mam 6.40 x 5.40 czy płyta ma być większa? jeśli tak to o ile?

5. Rury średnica rur kanalizacyjnych w ziemi wystarczy fi 110? ( spadek jaki mam zamiar robić to ok 2-3 cm na metr)

6. jaka średnica rury ( kwadratowa czy okrągła ) do zasysania świeżego powietrza do kominka?

7. czy będę w stanie sam w sensie z pomocą drugiej osoby wyznaczyć poziomy zerowe płyty fundamentowej? nigdy nie miałem do czynienia  z niwelatorem.

8. Jaki beton zamawiać ? Ile brać zapasu?

9. jakie rury do ogrzewania podłogowego?

Grubość płyty dam dla spokoju 30 cm - proszę nie pisać o badaniach gruntu itp. ( buduje domek z własnego skromnego funduszu) to budynek na zgłoszenie



Dokładnie za miesiąc startuje z budową !

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> 1.Proszę podpowiedzcie mi jakiej grubości ma być folia budowlana którą dam na styropian.( Styropian kładę na pospółkę  następnie na niego Folia budowlana- czy inna kolejność?)


Wcale nie potrzeba folii przy XPS. Ubijasz piach, a najlepiej ostatnie 10-15cm zrobić ze żwiru, niwelujesz, układasz XPS, zbrojenie, instalacje i zalewasz na gładko jak ostateczną wylewkę.




> 2. czy do łączenia płyt styropianowych potrzebuje jakiejś pianki- jeśli tak to jakiej


Nie potrzebujesz. Zrób równiutko obrzeża zakopując płyty styropianowe na sztorc, a potem ciasno w środku rozłóż resztę. Jak będą jakieś szczeliny to możesz psiknąć pianki - polecam Tytan 65 pod pistolet bo jest wydajna.




> 3. czy dawać płytę fundamentową powyżej poziomu zero mierząc  poziom działki- myślę, że tak ponieważ nie będzie zalewana śnieg itp.


Tak. Niwelatę zrób na planowanym poziomie działki, a wyżej daj XPS i zalej betonem. Wyjdzie ci dwa schodki do domu i będzie dobrze.




> 4. Wymiary domku mam 6.40 x 5.40 czy płyta ma być większa? jeśli tak to o ile?


Płyta ma być właśnie taka, plus obrzeże ze styropianu na sztorc. To obrzeże połączysz potem z izolacją ścian.




> 5. Rury średnica rur kanalizacyjnych w ziemi wystarczy fi 110? ( spadek jaki mam zamiar robić to ok 2-3 cm na metr)


Najgrubsza rura powinna być teoretycznie fi 160. Jednak przy małym rekreacyjnym domku fi 110 powinno wystarczyć, ale zadbaj o możliwość wprowadzenia żmijki robiąc rewizję (wyczystkę).




> 6. jaka średnica rury ( kwadratowa czy okrągła ) do zasysania świeżego powietrza do kominka?


Okrągła. Niby wystarczy fi 110, ale poleca się fi 160. Zobacz jaki dolot mają kominki o odpowiedniej dla ciebie wielkości. 




> 7. czy będę w stanie sam w sensie z pomocą drugiej osoby wyznaczyć poziomy zerowe płyty fundamentowej? nigdy nie miałem do czynienia  z niwelatorem.


Będziesz, ale musicie być trzeźwi. W necie znajdziesz instrukcję użycia, albo zapytaj w wypożyczalni jeśli stamtąd weźmiesz.





> 8. Jaki beton zamawiać ? Ile brać zapasu?


Beton zgodnie z projektem. B20 będzie najprawdopodobniej najsensowniejszy. W szczególnie gorący dzień nie polecam B25 bo zbyt szybko wiąże i łatwo pęka. W gruszce mieści się 9-10m3, więc możesz zobaczyć na ile to wystarczyło i potem domówić ile trzeba. Lepiej jednak policzyć kubaturę płyty bo to łatwe, dodać z pół kubika i przygotować sobie wcześniej miejsce do wybetonowania (podjazd, płyta pod auto, cokolwiek).




> 9. jakie rury do ogrzewania podłogowego?


Najzwyczajniesze pexy. Chyba 18mm, ale to już niech ktoś kto robił wodną podłogówkę poradzi.





> Grubość płyty dam dla spokoju 30 cm - proszę nie pisać o badaniach gruntu itp. ( buduje domek z własnego skromnego funduszu) to budynek na zgłoszenie.


To jest grubość samego betonu, czy ze styropianem? Betonu 20cm to już jest z zapasem pod znacznie większe domy, więc nie przesadzaj. Płyty 45-50cm robi się pod 6-cio kondygnacyjne bloki.




> Dokładnie za miesiąc startuje z budową !


Powodzenia!

----------


## darcjusz

> Wcale nie potrzeba folii przy XPS. Ubijasz piach, a najlepiej ostatnie 10-15cm zrobić ze żwiru, niwelujesz, układasz XPS, zbrojenie, instalacje i zalewasz na gładko jak ostateczną wylewkę.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie potrzebujesz. Zrób równiutko obrzeża zakopując płyty styropianowe na sztorc, a potem ciasno w środku rozłóż resztę. Jak będą jakieś szczeliny to możesz psiknąć pianki - polecam Tytan 65 pod pistolet bo jest wydajna.
> 
> 
> 
> Tak. Niwelatę zrób na planowanym poziomie działki, a wyżej daj XPS i zalej betonem. Wyjdzie ci dwa schodki do domu i będzie dobrze.
> ...


dzięki wielkie kolego nigdzie nie dostałbym takich konkretnych odpowiedzi  :smile: 

jeszcze jedno małe pytanko  
jak układać ogrzewanie podłogowe widziałem u ludzi na zdjęciach rurki są POD kratownicą zbrojenia... jak to uczynić? proszę łopatologicznie krok po kroku.

----------

